# Count Furfur



## JoshuaVonFlash (Nov 30, 2013)

Anybody get a message from this fool, speaking in tongues ?


----------



## Joshua (Dec 1, 2013)

No, but I think you should post a pic


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## Joshua (Dec 1, 2013)

Copied it into google translate. Probably isn't right.





Literally 0 idea what this means


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 1, 2013)

WTF I'm just lost for words.


----------



## Sephael (Dec 1, 2013)

translated: the purity of great delay pedal can save your soul or solidify your place next to Satan.

...at least that is what I see when I read it lol


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 1, 2013)

Your one them


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 1, 2013)

The day is upon us. The reaping has begun. Djod has come once more.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 1, 2013)

Not if I stop him first


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 2, 2013)

Is that lust of decay/Cock of Christ?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 2, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Is that lust of decay/Cock of Christ?


IDK if it is that would explain the PM but, shouldn't he be IP banned already if it was?


----------



## Choop (Dec 3, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Is that lust of decay/Cock of Christ?



Just what I was thinking too...it kind of sounds like him. What a nutjob.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 3, 2013)

I figured that "speaking in tongues" in this case meant the usual paragraph of random jargon you used to see in each spam email so that it might pass through the filter.

Not actual, y'know, speaking in tongues.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 3, 2013)

Good call, was a dupe account for CoC... taken care of.


----------

